# Painting A1 Dash



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

Does anyone know what is involved in doing this. Sanding, bondoing, what. I have never even tried to do body work on soft surfaces like this.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (CorradoG60)*

You generally dye dashes and other vinyl parts, not paint. Don't use clothing dye either. Doesn't work well, and it would be pretty impossible for big parts.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (CorradoG60)*

One big problem with painting a vinyl surface is the possibility that some sort of silicone/oil protectant was used on it at some point. You might be able to get around that by sanding lightly but you will still have to deal with the fisheyes that might occur. I guess you might be able to get enough flex agent in the paint to compensate for the flexible vinyl though. Just a thought.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (4Rings)*

Then how come some of the Euro guys paint their dashes. Like the orange rabbit.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (CorradoG60)*

Euro guys are freaks.








No one knows why they do the things they do. 
Like I said, I'm sure it's possible. There's probably just a lot of prep-work involved.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (4Rings)*

Sem's Vinyl Prep. I've painted 3 dashes and after 3 years they still look mint. Wash, rinse, repeat three times with the Sems. Use a toothbrush. No worries!


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (Vedubauman)*

Second that SEM stuff is good,I painted the dash and door panels on my cabby a couple of years ago. still looks good.they have a bunch of colors. I'm gonna try body color next,Candy apple and Flex coat,
Most of the euro guys use flex coat in the paint, the same stuff you use on bumpers and body kits.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (eurocabi)*

I've painted my dash - it looks great. Used the Flex Coat stuff. I called around to all of the upholstery shops in town and it was between this and some dye. Just make sure you prep it and clean it lots before you spray it on or you'll be sorry later!


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (Colovion)*

Anyone ever tried "Molecubond"? I've heard that stuff is the best to use on vinyl surfaces.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone ever tried "Molecubond"? I've heard that stuff is the best to use on vinyl surfaces.[HR][/HR]​
i have also heard this, but i have never used it myself.....


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (Vedubauman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sem's Vinyl Prep. I've painted 3 dashes and after 3 years they still look mint. Wash, rinse, repeat three times with the Sems. Use a toothbrush. No worries!







[HR][/HR]​I used Sem's Vinyl Prep and painted my dash, door panels. 2 Years and counting....


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (charlier)*

go to your local sutomotive paint supply store. they will have a product that makes paint adhere to vinyl. are you trying to smooth the dash? or just paint it?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (CorradoG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Then how come some of the Euro guys paint their dashes. Like the orange rabbit.[HR][/HR]​What is used is a lot of cleaning of the dash to get rid of all traces of armor-all and similar. Then you can use a plastic primer that bonds with the plastic. Follow up with a filler to fill the "leather-like" surface that all dashes have, then a lot of sanding until it's smooth, then it should be good for paint!
You could of course shoot an email to the edition 38 crew. http://www.edition38.com


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (PerL)*

Wow. That isn't very "old school" but it sure does look cool!
I've been toying with the idea of getting a mold done so I could make fiberglass replicas of the early dashes. Would anybody here be interest in something like that?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (angusmf)*

I think I would coat it with epoxy resin or something similar to stiffen it up before painting it. The ones I have seen have been as hard as a rock, maybe a thin layer of fiberglass cloth and resin?


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (Tinker)*

strip all the vinyl off of the dash and then sand it, paint it with an filler primer and sand again, repeat steps till smooth, paint and and clear coat.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (vdubdoug)*

I've always loved the look of a non-vinyl dash. That'll be what I'll do to my next Mk1.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (vdubdoug)*

What do you mean by "strip all the vinyl off the dash"?








That green one looks cool.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Painting A1 Dash (CarLuvrSD)*

Well there's vinyl on a lot of MK2 dashes - like my 84' GTi has vinyl. Basically just take the dash out, rip the vinyl off, prep it a LOT and then paint it - it'll come out more or less like that green one. Except I think that one is a Wolfsburg one....


----------

